# FU / Hub



## staske24 (25 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte an einem FU (G120 von Siemens U/F Regelung) 2 Motoren ansteuern für ein Hubwerk. Die beiden Motoren sollen gleiche Hubgeschwindigekeiten und Hubwege fahren. Habe  zwei 0,35 KW Motoren eingebaut. Bei niedirgen Frequenz (dh. bei ca 10 Herz) geht zwar die Bremse auf, der Motor zuckt aber er bewegt sicht nicht. Bei höherer Herzzahl ab rund 25 Hz läuft der Motor langsam los. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?
Muss im Starter die doppelte KW Angegeben werden - kann aber nur einen Motor am FU konfigurien. Habe bereits auch schon automatische Erkennung der Daten durchgeführt, brachte auch keine Besserung des Problemes.

Wer hat Rat / Idee ?


----------



## Hohlkörper (25 November 2009)

Du betreibst beide Motore an einem Umrichter?
Wenn ja, dann die doppelte Leistung und Strom, das sollte funktionieren wenn dein FU auch groß genug ist.
Denke daran, dass sich die Antrieb bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und ohne Fremdlüfter sehr stark erwärmen können.


----------



## staske24 (25 November 2009)

Hallo, das haben wir gemacht. Dennoch laufen die MOtoren nicht Syncron. HAben einen Versatz von 20° bei einer Umdrehung


----------



## Approx (25 November 2009)

staske24 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte an einem FU (G120 von Siemens U/F Regelung) 2 Motoren ansteuern für ein Hubwerk. Die beiden Motoren sollen gleiche Hubgeschwindigekeiten und Hubwege fahren. Habe zwei 0,35 KW Motoren eingebaut. Bei niedirgen Frequenz (dh. bei ca 10 Herz) geht zwar die Bremse auf, der Motor zuckt aber er bewegt sicht nicht. Bei höherer Herzzahl ab rund 25 Hz läuft der Motor langsam los.
> Wer hat Rat / Idee ?


 
Hallo.
Was willst Du denn mit diesen gigantischen Motoren anheben? Nen Joghurtbecher??  
Gibt es eine Rückführung der Drehzahl? Kann man die beiden Motörchen mit einer gemeinsamen Welle koppeln?

Gruß


----------



## staske24 (25 November 2009)

Sorryy beide haben je 0,55 KW
Eine Deckel ca. 1 Tonne(schätze ich)
Drehzwahl wird nicht zurückgeführt wird auch nicht erfasst
Sind Asyncronmotoren 
Die Motoren bewegen ein Schneckenatrieb, der wiederum den Deckel anhebt. Eine Welle soll nicht eingabut werden, Kunde wünscht dass nicht, wäre aber von der Strecke her machbar.
MIt der Hand kann man den Deckel hochdrehen.


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2009)

Ohne Vektor-regelung und ohne Drehzahlrückführung wird das kaum was werden. Du wirst kaum 2 Schneckenantriebe finden, die mechanisch so gleich sind, dass sie bei 10Hz einigermassen synchron laufen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## staske24 (25 November 2009)

Hi das Problem ist, dass der eine Motor bereits bei 10 Hz läuft, der zweite Motor aber nicht. Das Gewicht ist gleichverteilt. Haben die umdrehungen gemssen, der eine Motort hat 4 Umdrehungen der andere hat 24 Umdrehungen in der selben Zeit und bei selber Frequenz.


----------



## Hohlkörper (25 November 2009)

> Hi das Problem ist, dass der eine Motor bereits bei 10 Hz läuft, der zweite Motor aber nicht. Das Gewicht ist gleichverteilt. Haben die umdrehungen gemssen, der eine Motort hat 4 Umdrehungen der andere hat 24 Umdrehungen in der selben Zeit und bei selber Frequenz.


Das können mechanische Unterschiede (Reibung, Verzug im kompletten System, ect.) oder die Motoren selber sein. Bei den langsamen Drehzahlen macht sich das deutlicher bemerkbar. Da wirst du um den Vorschlag von Blockmove, nicht herumkommen.
Wenn du so langsam fahren musst, wäre es zu überlegen andere Getriebe zu verwenden.


----------



## Herrminator2 (25 November 2009)

Also bei CNC Maschinen mit asynchronen Motoren wird auch mit einem Getriebe gearbeitet. Wenn der Rundtisch 25 U/min hat, läuft der Motor der für den Antrieb verantwortlich ist mit seiner Nenndrehzahl. Was bei manchen Herstellern bedeutet, das der Motor mit 3000 U/min sich dreht. 

Wenn Achsen direkt (also ohne Getriebe) mit geringer Drehzahl und großer Kraft angetriebenwerden sollen kommen Torquemotoren zum Einsatz.


----------



## offliner (27 November 2009)

Bei U/f kannst Du das komplett vergessen...


----------



## Lebenslang (30 November 2009)

Haben die beiden Motoren die gleiche Nenndrehzahl? , sind vom gleichen Hersteller? 
Haben die Schneckenantriebe das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis?
Sind die Spaltmaße an den Bremsen der Antriebe okay?


----------



## Herrminator2 (30 November 2009)

Schnecken haben meißt auch ein Lagerspiel....


----------

